# Opinion column: Why doth thou ignore Asia, O mighty Apple?



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

*Opinion column: Why doth thou ignore Asia, O mighty Apple?
Posted Jan. 23, ’08, 12:00 PM PT by Aayush Arya*

Right off the top, I’ll tell you that this is opinion column is related to Apple’s presence in Asia, or specifically the lack thereof, and the attitude of Indian customers towards the company. If that sounds less than interesting to you, please feel free to skip ahead to the next entry, where you’ll find no mention of Asia, India, or naked dancing tribes. However, if you want a little glimpse into the Indian perspective towards Apple Inc., grab a mug of coffee and make yourself at home—this might take a while.

When I learned that the iPod touch’s January software upgrade can only be purchased through the iTunes Store, my first thought was “what about Indians? What about the residents of all those other countries which do not have the iTunes Store?” An article on CNET Asia by Victor Cheung confirms my suspicions: As of right now, only the residents of twenty-two countries, those that have their own version of the iTunes Store, can buy the iPod touch software upgrade. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


I would love to hear your thoughts on this one.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 24, 2008)

I would certainly refrain from buying an Apple product until 3, 5 and 6 happens.


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

arya u missed an option:

if they made products competent enough


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

5, 6 . Price should not be a creiterion when buying a quality product. if one has decided to buy a quality product.. he will buy it anyway irrespective of brand or the cost. Yes indian iTunes store is a must and so is indian iTunes gift cards with denominations of 150/250/500/1000.  I am already buying music off itunes US store.. its so simple to use with iTunes giftcards.

With Reliance opening the iStore accross the coutry its not hard to find a apple store .


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

Do these actually exist? Have you ever been to one? Is there one in New Delhi? 



iMav said:


> arya u missed an option:
> 
> if they made products competent enough


It would be weird to have that option for the company that consistently makes the best products in the industry.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

3? Apple has the best customer support in India. Sure they have 'better' support in the US, but compared to any company in India, Apple rules.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 24, 2008)

Obviously I'd go with Options...
1. Slashed the prices by x%.
The prices are hilariously high here, compared to the States. 96K for the MacBookAir ? As Aayush has rightly said, no amount of thinkness will convince one to buy it.

2. Launched an Indian version of the iTunes Store.
Totally. The music industry is hugely popular here. If the current stores can have tracks from here, why can't we have our own iTMS ?

3. Had a functioning Online Store.
Again, Totally. It is so exciting to see the we'll be back soon sign before they launch something


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm guessing Bollywood will just die to get on the bandwagon. It's music sales have gone down quite a bit lately.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

9.i own a macbook pro.apple customer support in india is great.all thats needed is launch itunes,add more outlets and also change those headphones that u bundle with ipod


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, cool! Another Mac user? Check out my PM. 



goobimama said:


> 3? Apple has the best customer support in India. Sure they have 'better' support in the US, but compared to any company in India, Apple rules.


Yeah, that's what I said. Compared to the U.S., their customer support practically sucks out here.

Why should we be comparing them to those who are inferior to them and be happy? We want the best too. 
____________________________________________

Damn! I wanted to vote for "... stayed just the way they are today" too but accidentally didn't.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

My Views,

*What would you buy ??*

Personally, in desktop, I like customization and tweking, but thats for my self only  when it comes to business, a system with stable platform which matters the most...

*Business Point a View*

So in india, as from a business point a view, iMAC is not an option... TFT wont do, price is going pretty high...


macMINI with better hardware
Native support for CRT
Price needs to be down by at -least yes 25 to 30%

To explain, MINI certainly can come with better chipset mobo such as a G965 (GMA x3000 or GMA x3100) or even a grfx card...

I agree I dont have the extesive knowledge as Arya on MAC product but what ever little i read, which suggest MINI is made under power only to push iMAC range

CRT support is must, mini can but with a converter which once again needs user to buy another apple product

Dust really is an issue with TFT in india  also the smaller business like ours is still not ready for afforing TFT for all systems

Now about price, for a macMINI (DVD RW) Rs. 41000/- with just one year warrrenty  make it 3 years which means another Rs. 6500/- so with 17: CRT and converter for keyboard and input device, *it comes at Rs. 54550*

Think about it, now the store onwe says, why dont u buy the iMAC as its Rs. 61000/- 

for the macMINI the complete package which is now Rs. 54.5k as I see should be around Rs. 30k...

Size is a matter, present mini can never come at that price with its laptop hardware (then again Compaq C702TU with Celeron if can come at Rs. 25200/- then i guess just with C2D 1.86 GHz a mini can come at 30k or 32k), but as I said, in India customer its the price what matters the most  so a full desktop is what expected from apple if they want to have a market share 

Arya always tells me, that, better things comes with higher price , i agree... but in terms its the software which may better than reguler PC  but the hardware is same as what is available local market is the same as apple packs!!!

*Personal Use*

The notebook range

Hardware config is top end... now doubt about it... but once again its the price which is a factor 

I my self is not a high end buyer... and whom i interract with via forums, my blog and locally, I see 55% buyers are not high end either

so there comes our 45 % in which see midrage buys and top end customers... will not going to comment for TOP end customers as in total the % is lower than 5% for whom money doesnt matter 

the mid range comes with a idea for a notbook at Rs. 45 to 55k range

So in that, we get a Dell 1520... for apple what comes close to Dell 1520 or dell 1525 or HP DV6516tx is Apple Mac Book Pro 15" which is Rs. Rs. 105000/- (incl all tax) as of last month 

"Better stuff comes with higher price"... statement is availd but upto some extend...

Lets build the same config from HP or Dell, which makes up to Rs. 65000/- (incl all tax)

So now the inner hardware is same  same product from nvidia or intel or any such,

differnce ??

The Software
The Design
The Screen <<<< May be I am not sure whether actually the screen is better or the software (the OS X) makes it look better

Differnce in price ??

a Cooool Rs. 40k .... upto 10k for me would be justified  even may be 15k too, but 40k is really too much

so that 105000 product needs to be at around Rs. 75k to 80k mark that too max...

*How about the Highest End*

MAC Pro / Pac Book Pro

cant comment  to high for me to even think about it


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Do these actually exist? Have you ever been to one? Is there one in New Delhi?


I had been to one a few months back, but it was not opened to the public, it was all setup completely with the latest iMacs and Mac Books  . But after that I havent visited that store. In bangalore its on  MG Road , next to Spencers supermarket. Dono about Delhi.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

@choto: CRTs? Seriously? The price difference between CRT and LCD is negligeable, not to mention they consume more power, and contain a lot more hazardous materials compared to an LCD.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

Off topic

What is the price of a surf board , u are in goa right  so an entry lever board ??



			
				Goobi said:
			
		

> @choto: CRTs? Seriously? The price difference between CRT and LCD is negligeable, not to mention they consume more power, and contain a lot more hazardous materials compared to an LCD.



I understand, you do, but not the market  look that sales figure  walk in to any store...  still the CRT which sales the most... a 17" CRT is Rs. 4100 where as a good 17" TFT would be Rs. 7.5k at lowest with all tax 

also people are really destructive  in india  TFT in public computer in not possible


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

What the...! You think Goans are full day on the beach, mingling with the foreigners, drinking Feni and basically pissing their lives away? Anyway, I have no idea how much a surf board would cost, but I do know one thing, stuff is cheaper in the Metros. Mumbai would be much cheaper than Goa for any stuff. I could find out if you want though.

As for CRT vs LCD, my dealer has long since stopped supplying CRTs. I mean one can order specially, but he mainly stocks LCDs. Most people I know don't mind forking out the extra 2-3k for an LCD. Most cybercafe's I've seen have LCDs. One would be really stupid to go in for a CRT these days...

And what's this about Indians being violent while the 'whites' being careful with their things?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Most cybercafe's I've seen have LCDs. One would be really stupid to go in for a CRT these days...



Oppss... we have a differnt news 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And what's this about Indians being violent while the 'whites' being careful with their things?



may the education has some thing to do with it... here in my place or any place i have been thourgh, i saw people cant show any thing on screen to another one, without touching it 

and most of the time its a knowck rather than a touch 

lets come back to the point,



			
				Goobi said:
			
		

> I know don't mind forking out the extra 2-3k for an LCD.



OK, supose even we take that as a point, that LCD is all the way, even then too,

I would say a complete MacMini is at 32-33k then (UPS / Input device / Display)...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta,
I agree that they should lower the prices, as is evident by my article, but they should not target the low end of the market, like you want them to.

They will never do that and that's good. Apple has a brand value to maintain. The iMac is the most competitively priced Mac in the line-up, followed by the Mac Mini and Mac Pro. They won't, and shouldn't, slash the prices of these products.

The only Macs that need some rethinking of the price are the MacBooks - all of them - and the accessories.

People who still prefer CRTs or look for notebooks in the range of forties are not potential Apple customers and Apple has no intention to cater for them either. Would BMW ever release a car that costs less than Rs. 10 lac, no matter how much the demand for it? No, they won't. 

I don't have a problem with Apple's products being expensive. Like I said, I'm ready to pay a premium for quality. The problem creeps in when they start charging 90K for sub-notebooks, which is too darned expensive even for the high end consumers.

Hope I've made my point clear. 


Another point. You're overlooking a lot of points in your comparison which shows the MacBook Air being 40K more expensive than its counterparts. That's a skewed comparison and completely untrue. You're taking the best of Apple and comparing it with the worst in the industry, completely overlooking the advantages of the Apple product and the disadvantages of the adversary. And you're completely overlooking the advantages on the software side of things. It is an unfair comparison. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> I would say a complete MacMini is at 32-33k then (UPS / Input device / Display)...


And that's an _excellent_ price for it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

@aryayush

I am yet to even see a MacBook Air so cant really talk on that product....

how ever I have seen and use (though for few days only) Mac Book Pro 15"



> I don't have a problem with Apple's products being expensive. Like I said, I'm ready to pay a premium for quality. The problem creeps in when they start charging 90K for sub-notebooks, which is too darned expensive even for the high end consumers.



so just on point to make... I wrote this,



> *Personal Use*
> 
> The notebook range
> 
> ...



There is a 40k straight differnce in same model (inner hardware) of Dell / HP and Apple 

Physical differnce,

The Software
The Design
The Screen <<<< May be I am not sure whether actually the screen is better or the software (the OS X) makes it look better

so personal thought, really i would say, yes design is stylish, software may be better, Screen looks better than Dell / HP (that too i doubt because of the OS X better calibration), that makes me think to pay 10k or may be max at 15k extra  but certainly not 40k


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

Always buy Macs from the USA and try to avoid the tax too. Otherwise they're expensive and out of reach for 95% of us. 


Apple offers discount on Mac : 
1. Back to School offer during Aug/Sep (upto $200 off ; but the person who buys needs to be a student/faculty)
2. Black Friday (upto $100 off; some good deals like the $730 iMac)
3. Refurbished Mac (upto $300 off on new generation Mac ; when I was scouting for my Mac I saw $450 off on an older gen MBP)




Choto Cheeta said:


> The Screen <<<< May be I am not sure whether actually the screen is better or the software (the OS X) makes it look better
> 
> so personal thought, really i would say, yes design is stylish, software may be better, Screen looks better than Dell / HP (that too i doubt because of the OS X better calibration)


Design wise, personally I like Apple and Sony. If only I had not bought Mac, I would've gone for Sony only. 

Coming to the screen, I've used Dell for a year and seen all the major companies lappies. In our room only, we have 3 lappies. 

MBP's screen wins hands down. I can view from almost any angle. But with Dell/Toshiba/HP/Acer/any other, if you are not viewing from an angle, you can't see what's going on. 

Also the screen is LED backlit, unlike other LCDs, so the quality is peeeeerfect. HD movies in my Mac looks stunning. 




			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Differnce in price ??
> 
> a Cooool Rs. 40k .... upto 10k for me would be justified even may be 15k too, but 40k is really too much


It's darn too expensive in India. Get from the USA. I saved Rs 33k and got a free iPod with my Mac. During this black friday, iMac 20" was sold at $730 (Rs 30k).


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

The most decently priced Apple product in India is the Macbook. But any sane person would still get the Dell XPS m1530 rather than a 58.4k Macbook.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 24, 2008)

@Choto:
The current gen Mac Minis come with a DVI port, but a DVI - VGA convertor is given alongwith it. No need to buy it separately.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

if I got MacMini for Rs. 20-25K(the 2GHz version) with a Dual Layer DVD Writer(with DVD RAM support) and lightscribe, I will definitely buy it. Also, if they made their Mouse and Keyboard cheaper, or accepted standard keyboard/mice, I would again think of going the apple way. All this only if they don't forget to include the iLife, OSX Tiger with the box.

If The MacBook 13.3" version was available for 40-45K, I would again concider it instead of other laptops, as it will be a value deal.

Also, If they had an option to buy a product without their software suites like OSX, iLife, iWork, etc, I would be really impressed.

But As none of this will ever happen in India, I choose that option. There is no use bothering about what may be done when it will never be done.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 24, 2008)

nice poll dude.. we can see wat people really think about apple...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Always buy Macs from the USA and try to avoid the tax too. Otherwise they're expensive and out of reach for 95% of us.


Can't really do it if you want to buy the iMac or the Mac Pro.



drgrudge said:


> Also the screen is LED backlit


Uh... your Mac does not have an LED backlit screen. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> or accepted standard keyboard/mice


All Macs work with standard keyboard and mice. I'm surprised there are people on the Digit forum who do not such a simple fact.



MetalheadGautham said:


> OSX Tiger


The name's Leopard. Mac OS X Leopard.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

@drgrudge

may i go as layman  So how much extra are you ready to pay (legal way in India) for a Mac Book Pro 15" compare to Dell / HP same config at Rs. 65k ?

is it 10k or 15k, or are you ready to pay 40k extra i mean what would be an acceptable price for u ??


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr's Macbook Pro has an LED backlit. The MBP got it's LED upgrade in June 2007 and has been the same ever since.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> All Macs work with standard keyboard and mice. I'm surprised there are people on the Digit forum who do not such a simple fact.
> 
> The name's Leopard. Mac OS X Leopard.


1. How can I bother remembering the hardware for every indivudual company's hardware?

2. This was the first time I ever mentioned OSX Tiger. Dunno why. Usually I always say leopard... This is as far as I can remember, the first time I mentioned Tiger's existence in text in a forum 

And I think Choto Cheeta is currently actively campaigning for the Next version of OSX to be called Cheeta, keeping its big cat naming technique and to give free advertising to him


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

The iMac is quite within reach if you ask me. 64k is not as high a price hike as their notebooks. Even the Macbook@55k is a good deal. It would have been excellent if it included that damned DVD writer.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. How can I bother remembering the hardware for every indivudual company's hardware?


It's not a subject of general knowledge. It's common sense. It's not something you need to remember. Every computer that has USB ports can connect to standard keyboards and mice. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> And I think Choto Cheeta is currently actively campaigning for the Next version of OSX to be called Cheeta, keeping its big cat naming technique and to give free advertising to him


Cheeta*h* is already done.



goobimama said:


> Dr's Macbook Pro has an LED backlit. The MBP got it's LED upgrade in June 2007 and has been the same ever since.


OIC.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

Dell gives a similar config
(minus)
*Mac OS X Leopard*
A good display
Good keyboard and trackpad (well, most PC trackpads suck)
It will also be really fat and heavy.
@75k


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

MacBooks @ 55k seems ok. In USA, without tax it's 44k. Otherwise it's overpriced here in India. It's almost certain that I'll get the iPhone this Summer @16k. When that thing comes here, I don't think it'll cost anything less than 30k. 




aryayush said:


> Can't really do it if you want to buy the iMac or the Mac Pro.


Lol, I thought of shipping iMac as well (just like that, no plans to buy iMac). I asked goobi how much does that thing weight.  

Otherwise yeah, you can think of MacBooks and Mac Mini only. 




Choto Cheeta said:


> may i go as layman  So how much extra are you ready to pay (legal way in India) for a Mac Book Pro 15" compare to Dell / HP same config at Rs. 65k ?
> 
> is it 10k or 15k, or are you ready to pay 40k extra i mean what would be an acceptable price for u ??


Don't compare Dell/HP with Apple. The Dell hardware is sub standard. 

Don't compare as it is. With MBP/Mac, you get OS X Leopard, iLife and iWorks preinstalled. 

I will continue to buy Apple Macs only. If I can't afford, then I think of other hardware, but I won't think that HP/Dell offers the same config for 40k cheaper.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Don't compare Dell/HP with Apple. The Dell hardware is sub standard.



Subjective comment... but i wont agruee..



> I will continue to buy Apple Macs only. If I can't afford, then I think of other hardware, but I won't think that HP/Dell offers the same config for 40k cheaper.



Dell 1520 or XPS M1530 now please customise it as MacBook Pro 15"  price is Rs. 65k  (may be 2k here are there due to deliver charge depening on where u are)

HP DV6516tx same as Dell 1525 as price once again 65k 

where as MacBook Pro is Rs. 105000/- Kolkata 



> Don't compare as it is. With MBP/Mac, you get OS X Leopard, iLife and iWorks preinstalled.



Same hardware config (by mean of Processor / Card / RAM / HDD / DVD RW / std ports / Screen Resolution) / same ammount of warrenty (once again subjective regarding their warrenty and support)

Differnce,

Design / Screen / Software

For that I am asked to pay Rs. 40k extra ?? as i said upto 10 to 15 k at max can be justified from my end !!!!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 24, 2008)

The MacBook priced at 55K is perfect. Apple does not wish to target an audience who cannot afford something @ that price.
It's what config they include at that price is what matters. Combo drives are so a thing of the past. I'd love to buy a MacBook with something like
1. 2GB RAM
2. DVD RW ( Blu-ray maybe ? )
3. Around 100 gigs of space
4. *A non-white body*

Make this thing available for 60-65K and I'd go buy it right away.

--------------------------------------------------------

Also, I'd like to add...
The MacBook is the ideal notebook I wish to have. I cannot think of owning a notebook larger than a 14" display. A notebook is for portability, and that's how I like it. 13" to 14".
I have a 19" LCD display with me already. A Mini is small allright, but not really something you'd want to carry around.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Do these actually exist? Have you ever been to one? Is there one in New Delhi?



I've been there- looks so hideous and the outlet was almost empty, if you don't count the salespeople. Plus they were so damn ignorant abt products. I asked if I could expect iPod Nano to be here soon - he just said "No stocks for India yet" Huhhh....




goobimama said:


> Most people I know don't mind forking out the extra 2-3k for an LCD. Most cybercafe's I've seen have LCDs. One would be really stupid to go in for a CRT these days...
> 
> And what's this about Indians being violent while the 'whites' being careful with their things?



Agreed. Infact I am amazed to see the Indian Post Offices having LCD Monitors (though BABUs still work manually, using registers and posting entries in ledgers. lol).



Choto Cheeta said:


> also people are really destructive  in india  TFT in public computer in not possible




To each his own, I'd say.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish they'd upgraded the MacBooks. My MacBook Pro is not the most portable notebook in the world and the one that title belongs to is more expensive than an entire state!

If only they'd made the MacBooks out of aluminium too and cut a pound or two while keeping the price the same, I'd be a happy man. (Of course, it would completely cannibalise MacBook Air sales then, so yeah, from the company's perspective, it does not make much sense.)


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If only they'd made the MacBooks out of aluminium too and cut a pound or two while keeping the price the same, I'd be a happy man.



HEHE... Keeping in mind the notion that "Indians are destructive", I suppose Apple shud use some very hard metal- that's shock proof and heavy- that which can be used as a weapon too...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Subjective comment... but i wont agruee..


Isn't it a sub standard hardware if it creak while closing the lid, bad trackpad, the rubber grip falling off? 



Choto Cheeta said:


> Dell 1520 or XPS M1530 now please customise it as MacBook Pro 15"  price is Rs. 65k  (may be 2k here are there due to deliver charge depening on where u are)
> 
> HP DV6516tx same as Dell 1525 as price once again 65k


I agree that other hardware is cheaper. But as I said earlier, don't compare Apple with other hardware. If I can't afford Apple, I'll think of others but I won't buy HP/Dell because it's 40k cheaper. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> Differnce,
> 
> Design / Screen / Software


Better hardware parts too. Also simple don't tell software. IMO Mac has the best applications. I'm not partial, other than uTorrent and Foobar, Mac has the best softwares. 

If you want to use your PC for any specific application (designing, coding, freelancing, photograph, blogger, editor, etc)  isn't it wise to think of a Mac? 


By the way, tell me the price of this config lappy (any brand) in India:
- 2.2 Ghz, Intel "Santa Rosa" Platform ie, Centrino Pro not Centrino Duo
- 2 GB RAM @ 800 Mhz (note the speed, not 666/500 Mhz)
- NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, 128 MB
- LED-backlit display and 1440X900 resolution for a 15" screen.
- 120 GB HDD
- Apple Remote (that HP remote is too cramped with buttons)
- 802.11n Wi-Fi (not 802.11g)
- Built in 1.3 MP Cam


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> HEHE... Keeping in mind the notion that "Indians are destructive", I suppose Apple shud use some very hard metal- that's shock proof and heavy- that which can be used as a weapon too...




seems funny statement but when at the ned of the month we see the damage we understand  people here in my place is destructive...

always picking things with their nails, and such  TVS gold is only keyboard which lasts  anything else would not go more than 3 months  truelly we find metal body head phones  are really effective 

even with CRT we block the buttons for image adjust  every one would push and push and push for their own needs  cant use White hardware  gets dirty fingle prints within 2 months all over the CPU / Monitor / Keybpard mouse  (thank god black is now cheaper)

so it may seem funy to u, but really a big problem with us


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

Dude,  don't  you  think  you're 8) going  a  bit  overboard  with  the  smileys 8) here?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

@Arya

Yes, Arya, I use the smile a bit more than any one in this thread...



			
				drgr said:
			
		

> By the way, tell me the price of this config lappy (any brand) in India:
> - 2.2 Ghz, Intel "Santa Rosa" Platform ie, Centrino Pro not Centrino Duo
> - 2 GB RAM @ 800 Mhz (note the speed, not 666/500 Mhz)
> - NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, 128 MB
> ...



well we dont get exact, as some thing more some thing less... for example, Dell XPS 1530 comes with santa rosa platform !!!

Remote doesnt look too much cramp to me atleast

*www.notebookreview.com/assets/29070.jpg

so here is the config ofcourse u have to upgrade the stuff from basic config (upgrade done by Dell it self),

*XPS*

Core 2 Duo 2.2 Ghz (4 MB L2) Santa rosa platform
2 GB DDR-II Dual Channel (yes 667 MHz not 800 Mhz)
256 MB 8600M GT (here we have more grfx)
15" Screen with 1440x900 resolition (but no LED)
160 GB HDD (not 120 GB)
Dell Remote
802.11n Wi-Fi (base is the 802.11g where as u get optional upgrade to the Intel 802.11n)
2.0MP web cam
9 Cell Bat 

So both are not quite exact, some thing more sone thing less, but this config comes at Rs. 67k all here at Kolkata

if you compare with some HP product, once again may be some thing more or some thing less be there but price comes at 65 to 70k at max 



> If you want to use your PC for any specific application (designing, coding, freelancing, photograph, blogger, editor, etc) isn't it wise to think of a Mac?



I agreed with all statemet regarding the software i am not arguing there , but oever all, 10 to 15k is the max what would be justified na  here one would be in need to pay 40k for extra


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

@Dr: The Macbook Pro and most other laptops don't come in 800Mhz Memory. The santa rosa platform runs at 800Mhz FSB but it's memory is still 667Mhz. Not sure what the technicalities are, but that's the way it is. 

@Choto: No matter what kind of config you get, the trackpad still sucks, the display is sub par, the keyboard is clunky, and last but certainly not the least, it runs Windows (No I don't think Linux is a viable alternative for business use). 

And that remote is certainly cramped. Why 18 buttons when six are enough? The Apple remote is an amazingly designed one where you just never ever have to doubt which button you are about to press...

I'd pay 40k extra just to use OS X the way it is meant to be. But I guess from now on I'll import it from the US.


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

i am waiting for a black carbon finish mbp then i will definitely run windows 7 on it

@goobster: the display on the new hp range is gloss finish and there by not "sub-standard"


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

Gloss finish doesn't mean the end of the world. The quality of the coating, the colours, viewing angles, pixel density, all that counts. And HP displays (at least the one I saw just yesterday) look really washed out.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 24, 2008)

Apple products(esp mac) are for Lakshathipathis ;not for middle class :roll: and even ipod is inclusive.


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Gloss finish doesn't mean the end of the world. The quality of the coating, the colours, viewing angles, pixel density, all that counts. And HP displays (at least the one I saw just yesterday) look really washed out.


 well they look better than the ones iv seen before and on other lappys ... havnt placed a mac and a hp side by side so cant really compare but the display is great ... much better than the 1s on earlier and other lappys. washed out  may be its time i get my eyes checked


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

Glossy displays look shinier, but matte displays are definitely better.

It's a shame though that Apple is phasing them out. 

(My MacBook Pro does have a matte display though and I couldn't be happier.)


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

See Apple Remote wrt HP/Dell remote: (Image courtesy: Aayush)

*img164.imageshack.us/img164/7140/dsc00003ra5.jpg



Choto Cheeta said:


> So both are not quite exact, some thing more sone thing less, but this config comes at Rs. 67k all here at Kolkata
> 
> if you compare with some HP product, once again may be some thing more or some thing less be there but price comes at 65 to 70k at max


I know Apple is expensive, just asked for my info. 




Choto Cheeta said:


> I agreed with all statemet regarding the software i am not arguing there , but oever all, 10 to 15k is the max what would be justified na  here one would be in need to pay 40k for extra


If you buy from the USA, the difference is around Rs 10k.  




			
				iMav said:
			
		

> i am waiting for a black carbon finish mbp


Both my Dell and MBP is glossy finish and I like it that way.Glossy display makes graphics, photos, and videos appear with richer color and deeper blacks. 

For multimedia and home usage, Glossy is perfect. If I'm going to my lappy in office, then matte. 




			
				iMav said:
			
		

> i will definitely run windows 7 on it


Lol why buy a Mac? If you like good design, then buy Sony Vaio. If I had not bought MBP, I would have got this Sony Vaio lappy.  




			
				iMav said:
			
		

> the display on the new hp range is gloss finish and there by not "sub-standard"


Ha! You should see the LED backlit screens and then comment. Seriously looks gorgeous. 

I've seen almost all the lappy brands. I like Apple and Sony only. Sony also has good quality hardware, atleast better than other brands. 

[Offtopic]
In my office at Dubai: 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2034/2216868368_842047e5de.jpg

Around Gadgets - 4 Laptops, Laser Printer, 250 GB HDD, and all that jazz! The extreme right lappy was my Dell. Note that the other lappies were my colleagues, not mine.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> seems funny statement but when at the ned of the month we see the damage we understand  people here in my place is destructive...
> 
> *.....*
> 
> so it may seem funy to u, but really a big problem with us




Ouch.. sorry boss... which place are u talking abt bhai??

Any why are u so obsessed with smilies?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

@drgrudge,
The "lappies" were your colleagues? Dude, you gotta find some live people. I can understand that you love technology but honestly, you're crossing a line here. 

That picture reminded me that all the other kids here are not actually kids.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @drgrudge,
> The "lappies" were your colleagues? Dude, you gotta find some live people. I can understand that you love technology but honestly, you're crossing a line here.
> 
> That picture reminded me that all the other kids here are not actually kids.


The lappies are just for posing purpose. I'm no different from any other people.  We watch movies, browsing and game in 'free time' (which is 50% of the time ). The office room houses 4 people inc. myself. So one day just took the lappies and posed.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

@drgrudge

Nice Pic Man... U rock 

anyway we are discussing apple and India  from US a lot of things are cheap, so count that out of buying from USA 

discussion is about Apple - India - What would be done to boost their sale for Asia 

So what is the price u feel is justifeid in India ??

I gave my verdict, if same hardware is at Rs. 67k from Dell / Hp... I would say extra max at 15k is justifed for 15" MacBoo Pro...

now please comment... what do u feel ?? how much extra is justified  while in present its Rs. 40k is extra


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

as i said i comment on a comparison but as u also agree gloss finish does enrich the display and thy aint "sub-standard" backlit led is above standard  

PS: my hp remote looks better:

full black and the green colored WMC button ...

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9787/dscn2312gl8.jpg

also presonally i hate sony's vaio - too costly for the performance and id prefer a glowing apple at the back than a vaio


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

This question is for Arya and Goobi too 

please do comment 



> So what is the price u feel is justifeid in India ??
> 
> I gave my verdict, if same hardware is at Rs. 67k from Dell / Hp... I would say extra max at 15k is justifed for 15" MacBoo Pro...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

Ugghh! Why did you have to do that, iMav? I know we aren't exactly the best of friends but what did I do to deserve this!! 

Would you guys please post seven more replies fast? Get us off this page. EWW!


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Ugghh! Why did you have to do that, iMav? I know we aren't exactly the best of friends but what did I do to deserve this!!
> 
> Would you guys please post seven more replies fast? Get us off this page. EWW!


 o cmon it aint that ugly .... its got more features than the apple remote  see for urself ... so many buttons


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> So what is the price u feel is justifeid in India ??
> 
> I gave my verdict, if same hardware is at Rs. 67k from Dell / Hp... I would say extra max at 15k is justifed for 15" MacBoo Pro...
> 
> now please comment... what do u feel ?? how much extra is justified  while in present its Rs. 40k is extra


No, it's not. It's expensive. I would never buy as I can't afford that much moolah. 


iMav - 
HP remote is better than Dell atleast.  Regarding screen, you need to see this LED backlit thing before you comment.


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> iMav -
> Regarding screen, you need to see this LED backlit thing before you comment.


sorry a typo in the previous post, what it shudv been:


> as i said i *will not* comment on a comparison but as u also agree gloss finish does enrich the display and that aint "sub-standard"; backlit led is above standard


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 25, 2008)

I D'd (twitter) the article's link to @Brajeshwar on via Snitter, he liked the article and went ahead and posted it to digg.
Indians can buy a car for the price of a MacBook Air


----------



## aryayush (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW! I love the guy. His stories are even featured on Diggnation sometimes (not implying that mine will be).


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

In India, the iMac and Mac mini and macbook are not expensive. They are priced just so. The Macbook Pro, Macbook Air, and the Mac Pro are really expensive. And all other apple accessories are expensive (Airport extreme for 11k instead of $180)


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

About the LED backlight thingy, don't all LCD have LED backlights? I mean the backlights used for illuminating LCD panels are always LED.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 25, 2008)

one thing is for sure that mac hardware does not get updated that much and most of the stuff that comes into market is PC only.so if u buy a mac or upgrade ur pc insanely  it  would cost the same.dual xeon proccy's mean great power for CAD,audio,video works,etc and mac is kinda dedicated platform for all these things.at least a pro would prefer a mac than investing in a high end PC.


----------



## kirangp (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got an Ipod Touch 16 gb and I have to say that it is one of the best devices I have seen and I also got the January Upgrade as well but I do feel that the company has used dwindling tactics to get more money from customers for this upgrade by announcing it after the christmas rush(Just days after I got it  )...Anywayz coming to the topic....India can never have an Itunes store(atleast in the foreseeable future)...Just think how many people will use credit card to purchase songs from Itunes even if they buy an Ipod.Only price matters in India as everyone says...People in India care about the value for money more than anything....Apple can only gain some market by cutting costs and heavy advertising Indianishtyle if they ever come to India...But still 96,000 is still damn costlier for Mac Book Air


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2008)

kirangp said:


> I just got an Ipod Touch 16 gb and I have to say that it is one of the best devices I have seen and I also got the January Upgrade as well but I do feel that the company has used dwindling tactics to get more money from customers for this upgrade by announcing it after the christmas rush(Just days after I got it  )...Anywayz coming to the topic....India can never have an Itunes store(atleast in the foreseeable future)...Just think how many people will use credit card to purchase songs from Itunes even if they buy an Ipod.Only price matters in India as everyone says...People in India care about the value for money more than anything....Apple can only gain some market by cutting costs and heavy advertising Indianishtyle if they ever come to India...But still 96,000 is still damn costlier for Mac Book Air


umm.. people use credit card to buy what not.. then why not music? I have seen many applying for a credit card without knowing what it is. 

Why did iTunes store become a hit ? because its so simple to use, and you dont have to hunt for the song you are looking for. 

take a look at ebay.in one of India's top ecommerce site, there are hundreds of people using credit card to buy stuff, they even have screen protectors for mobiles . if people can but these kind of stuff they why not music?


----------



## kirangp (Jan 25, 2008)

That can only be said when apple really starts Itunes service...And one of the main driving factors for Itunes being a hit in western countries is that mp3 player is a necessity in those countries....Here every second person carries an Ipod or other mp3 player...The same has to happen in India as well for Apple to stand up and notice...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> About the LED backlight thingy, don't all LCD have LED backlights? I mean the backlights used for illuminating LCD panels are always LED.


Nope. LED backlits are different from the standard backlits (which are usually flourescent tubes). The standard backlits are unevenly lit, consume more power, have a shorter lifetime.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Nope. LED backlits are different from the standard backlits (which are usually flourescent tubes). The standard backlits are unevenly lit, consume more power, have a shorter lifetime.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif .. man what are you talking !!! florescent tubes in laptop LCD!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

Now I could be way wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's the way it is done. Anyway, for what it's worth, LED backlits are different from standard LCD backlits...


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ What are LCD backlights? There is no such thing! LCD's don't emit light. Thats why they need the help of external illumination. AFAIK all LCD's have LED backlights. Even my age old Electronic Instrumentation textbook with the ancient syllabus agrees with me. Plus i've opened many cell phones and all of them had LED for backlighting their displays. I guess its the same for laptops and larger LCD monitors as well.


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ *everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1739404

the www seems to show some difference between normal lcds and "backlit" lcds


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ What are LCD backlights? There is no such thing! LCD's don't emit light. Thats why they need the help of external illumination. AFAIK all LCD's have LED backlights. Even my age old Electronic Instrumentation textbook with the ancient syllabus agrees with me. Plus i've opened many cell phones and all of them had LED for backlighting their displays. I guess its the same for laptops and larger LCD monitors as well.


I never said LCD backlits. When I said "Standard LCD backlits" I meant standard LCD display backlits. I know that LCDs don't emit light. So they need a light source from the behind. So it's either a 'standard backlit' which I think is a flourescent tube based, or an "LED backlit" which is based on LEDs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 25, 2008)

@ arya: wait a sec, I was sarcastically joking about Cheetah. Is it really an OS from Apple ? Choto Cheeta must be really proud


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

@goob, fluorescent tubes? I'm not sure about that.... Anybody here who has opened laptop LCD's??

@metalhead, yeah Cheetah was a name of one of the older version of Mac OS. I heard a joke that the next one will be called Mac OS X Garfield . Then Tom, Sylvester, etc.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

It turns out I am right. The backlighting is indeed by means of flourescent tubes (although, I'm sure they are nothing like the ones on your wall). CCFL (Cold Cathode flourescent Lamp) is used traditionally, but LEDs are the backlighting source of the new generation of LCDs...
*www.pacificdisplay.com/lcd_backlights.htm


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2008)

^^^ yes you are rite.. CCFL 

BTW it has taken a  lot of time to create a high effeciency White LED... white LED's were know for its higher power consumption. Now I believe semiconductor manufactures have comeup with a solution .


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmmm... Ok. But now that the MacBook has LED backlit display does it have stuff like adjustable backlight? I'd really love if my lappy had adjustable brightness. Or better yet a sensor that adjusts it according to the ambient light like in cell phones. Mine really hurts in the dark.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Hmmm... Ok. But now that the MacBook has LED backlit display does it have stuff like adjustable backlight? I'd really love if my lappy had adjustable brightness. Or better yet a sensor that adjusts it according to the ambient light like in cell phones. Mine really hurts in the dark.


Yes it has light sensors along with motions sensors.  

The screen brightness changes according to the ambient light conditions and has keyboard backlit (which can also be set to automatic).


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 30, 2008)

And that feature was there even in the older displays with the standard backlighting. Mine is an example.


----------

